# Fast XF8!!



## Hollowway (Apr 8, 2016)

Alright fellas, if you're on FB, and follow ERGN or Fast Guitars, you may have seen Kevin (Fast) wanted to do an 8 string fanned Explorer. He needed someone to volunteer for the And, since I have little self control, I volunteered! Kevin is awesome to work with! We're doing a burl maple top, black limba body, PME FB (since that's what all the cool kids are doing). Kevin wanted to do a cool guitar, but one that was still representative of what people could get. Here's your wood!!


----------



## skeels (Apr 8, 2016)

Those are some nice pieces of timber! I'll have to check out Fast guitars.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Apr 8, 2016)

Nice... just looked up some stuff from Fast on facebook, looks like it's gonna be a winner. Where do you even find PME like that?


----------



## metallidude3 (Apr 9, 2016)

Sweet JEEBUS! That thing is going to be a KL killer!!!!


----------



## KIMERA666 (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi, I'm the other guy who's is getting a Fast XF8, I went with the flame maple, birdseye fingerboard combo. This guitars are going to be awesome


----------



## feraledge (Apr 9, 2016)

Fanned frets, 8 strings... Not my go to by any stretch of the imagination, but this build is super hot. Can't wait to see this one!


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 9, 2016)

KIMERA666 said:


> Hi, I'm the other guy who's is getting a Fast XF8, I went with the flame maple, birdseye fingerboard combo. This guitars are going to be awesome



Oh cool! Start a build thread! These are going to be so fun.


----------



## Bigfan (Apr 9, 2016)

This is going to be so cool. Kevin is a great guy as well.


----------



## mperrotti34 (Apr 9, 2016)

DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> Nice... just looked up some stuff from Fast on facebook, looks like it's gonna be a winner. Where do you even find PME like that?



There is a place near me that has a really nice piece that has even more "figure" than that one. Its perfect size for a fretboard. Actually I think it might be 4/4 so theres more than one fretboard in there


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 16, 2016)

Incoming! Man, this is moving, er...fast! And check out how Kevin was able to get the figuring in the burl on the headstock to line up as if it were part of the fan.


----------



## Mattykoda (Apr 16, 2016)

Lookin real nice Hollowway!


----------



## RLG167 (Apr 16, 2016)

Nice! It's a bolt on? I'd think that a bolt on neck wouldn't be able to handle the stress, especially with 2 different scales and 8 strings. I feel like it would work with 4 screws, but their bolt on design only uses 2 screws. I think a neck-through or even set neck would be better for the tension.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 16, 2016)

Should be fine with tension. All of his models are two bolt, and he does a lot of ERGs. Although, you bring up an interesting point. I wonder if anyone's ever done a finite element analysis of a guitar to see where all the tension builds up? Empirically we know the bridge fails on a number of RG8s, and necks break at the headstock on occasion, but it would be interesting to see some modeling of it.


----------



## RLG167 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> Should be fine with tension. All of his models are two bolt, and he does a lot of ERGs. Although, you bring up an interesting point. I wonder if anyone's ever done a finite element analysis of a guitar to see where all the tension builds up? Empirically we know the bridge fails on a number of RG8s, and necks break at the headstock on occasion, but it would be interesting to see some modeling of it.



I know that's why a lot of bass guitars are neck-through, because of the tension of the strings. And even when a bass is a bolt on, it's usually 4 or 5 screws, I've never seen anything with 2 screws. And an 8 string guitar is essentially a guitar with 2 bass strings. And you also have that longer scale. If there was a place to break, it would be the weakest point which in this case would be the neck joint.


----------



## Fast Guitars (Apr 16, 2016)

RLG167 said:


> Nice! It's a bolt on? I'd think that a bolt on neck wouldn't be able to handle the stress, especially with 2 different scales and 8 strings. I feel like it would work with 4 screws, but their bolt on design only uses 2 screws. I think a neck-through or even set neck would be better for the tension.



RLG, I've been getting a few questions on my 2-bolt design. We are thinking of a way to illustrate the strength advantages. We will probably release a video explaining it better in the coming months. 

But to quickly explain, where most bolt-ons use 4pcs of #8 wood screws which are ~ .164" in diameter, we use 2 machine screws which are .3125" diameter. So even though we use 2 instead of 4 fastners, ours are much stronger and have more metal in 2 than most have in 4. Couple that with the fact ours thread into metal inserts vs bare wood makes our joint much stronger.


----------



## pondman (Apr 16, 2016)

Not criticizing or being picky (just interested in the concept) but why not 4 of your stronger machine screws. Surely it would result in a tighter neck right across the pocket ?


----------



## Fast Guitars (Apr 16, 2016)

pondman said:


> Not criticizing or being picky (just interested in the concept) but why not 4 of your stronger machine screws. Surely it would result in a tighter neck right across the pocket ?



No worries. Like I said, we need to find a way to explain this better.

If you look at the neck joint here Features - Guitars 

You can see that in order to do our mortise and tennon, wood to wood style joint, we need to move the fastners to the centerline of the neck. That's why we went to a system that allows gobs of more clamping force than a simple wood screw. 

Plus, not sure if you can tell from my stuff, but I'm a huge fan of eliminating as much hardware, pickguards, covers, rings as possible from a guitar.


----------



## pondman (Apr 16, 2016)

Fast Guitars said:


> No worries. Like I said, we need to find a way to explain this better.
> 
> If you look at the neck joint here Features - Guitars
> 
> ...



Ah that makes much more sense


----------



## MoonJelly (Apr 16, 2016)

So, it's not a bolt-_on_, it's a bolt-_in_. I'm a huge fan of that.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 16, 2016)

MoonJelly said:


> So, it's not a bolt-_on_, it's a bolt-_in_. I'm a huge fan of that.



You're like the Cisco in The Flash - coming up with the cool names!

Kevin needs to TM that bolt-in thing before someone else pounces. Sounds like one of those cool terms people would throw money at!

EDIT: I just checked out that photo on the Fast website. That photo says it all. Lots of wood on wood contact there.


----------



## Fast Guitars (Apr 16, 2016)

MoonJelly said:


> So, it's not a bolt-_on_, it's a bolt-_in_. I'm a huge fan of that.



So true! Nicely put! 

Can I pay you to write marketing jargon?


----------



## MoonJelly (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm probably not smart enough for marketing...but I do love the Flash.


----------



## Bdtunn (Apr 16, 2016)

Can't wait too see how this one turns out!!


----------



## RLG167 (Apr 17, 2016)

Fast Guitars said:


> RLG, I've been getting a few questions on my 2-bolt design. We are thinking of a way to illustrate the strength advantages. We will probably release a video explaining it better in the coming months.
> 
> But to quickly explain, where most bolt-ons use 4pcs of #8 wood screws which are ~ .164" in diameter, we use 2 machine screws which are .3125" diameter. So even though we use 2 instead of 4 fastners, ours are much stronger and have more metal in 2 than most have in 4. Couple that with the fact ours thread into metal inserts vs bare wood makes our joint much stronger.



Sounds interesting. I actually looked at that features page before I wrote the post. And I think it's a cool concept. And I'm not criticizing here, simply curious, but while that 2 bolt design is strong, does it actually have any advantages over a neck-through? I'm sure you know, but a neck-throughis essentially one long neck. I can see how bolts may be stronger than glue, but can they be stronger than one solid piece (made of 5 smaller pieces stacked)? I mean, with 8 string in that scale, you're essentially putting 200+lbs on 2 bolts and a few pieces of wood. (Of course there are variables like the string gauge and tuning, but I think that estimate is close enough in general)


----------



## jwade (Apr 17, 2016)

I'd guess that the tension dispersion would be a bit different for the 4 much thinner screws than that of the two much thicker screws mounted into threaded inserts. Thicker screws would better withstand tension/vibration than thinner ones, right?


----------



## pettymusic (Apr 17, 2016)

I love it!! I'm not an explorer fan by any means but, this is going to be beautiful!! Love that fretboard!!!


----------



## Fast Guitars (Apr 17, 2016)

RLG167 said:


> Sounds interesting. I actually looked at that features page before I wrote the post. And I think it's a cool concept. And I'm not criticizing here, simply curious, but while that 2 bolt design is strong, does it actually have any advantages over a neck-through? I'm sure you know, but a neck-throughis essentially one long neck. I can see how bolts may be stronger than glue, but can they be stronger than one solid piece (made of 5 smaller pieces stacked)? I mean, with 8 string in that scale, you're essentially putting 200+lbs on 2 bolts and a few pieces of wood. (Of course there are variables like the string gauge and tuning, but I think that estimate is close enough in general)



I mean, there's no debate that no joint is _stronger_ than a joint of_ any_ kind. The advantages of bolt-on vs neck through are many (for me) but that's a whole different discussion.

I think possibly you are over-estimating the effect of string pull. 200# is nothing when it comes to metal fastners with 70k# tensile strength. Do a quick google search and you'll we are talking thousands of pounds of clamping force and also shear force. At this point, it's more a matter of what these fastners are biting into vs their own internal strength. That's why I prefer metal inserts to wood screws. 

Also, keep in mind that not all 200# are trying to pull the neck joint apart. Some of that force will be pulling the neck heel into the pocket. Where that 200# comes into play is in pulling the neck into an arc but that is more a function of neck strength instead of neck joint integrity.


----------



## Thrashman (Apr 17, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> You're like the Cisco in The Flash - coming up with the cool names!
> 
> Kevin needs to TM that bolt-in thing before someone else pounces. Sounds like one of those cool terms people would throw money at!
> 
> EDIT: I just checked out that photo on the Fast website. That photo says it all. Lots of wood on wood contact there.



Framus already did that with a very similar design I'm afraid!


----------



## downburst82 (Apr 18, 2016)

looks like its going to be awesome!

I am really impressed with what I've seen from fast &#55357;&#56397; I was planning on using some of our tax refund to finally get the ball rolling on a custom Tele...but tax refund was..very disappointing...

Top that off with some time off work injured and a new baby on the way it might be awhile..but they will get my business. Also I will be buying local which is a huge plus 

Cant wait to see more progress pictures! (and finished obviously!)


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 28, 2016)

Progress pics!!! Better time this build with a stopwatch! Kevin just emailed me these. Clean work, great communication, quick progress.


----------



## Mattykoda (Apr 28, 2016)

My body is ready for this!

Speaking of the 2 bolt method doesn't Tom Andersons do the same? I know the argument was 6 vs 8 string tension wise but I just thought about it.


----------



## Millul (Apr 28, 2016)

That limba body is KILLER!


----------



## RLG167 (Apr 28, 2016)

That fretboard...enough said.


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 29, 2016)

That's one of the best ERG explores I've seen. Most traditional designs, especially anything pointy, tend to look really wonky when strings are added. This looks very natural and well balanced (at least aesthetically).


----------



## Hollowway (May 3, 2016)

Update!


----------



## RLG167 (May 4, 2016)

Looking good!


----------



## Hollowway (May 6, 2016)

Ready for paint!


----------



## fenji (May 6, 2016)

definitely never been much of an explorer type body fan, but jesus that is a classy looking guitar. man that fret board is getting me all sweaty too, i love it.


----------



## big_aug (May 7, 2016)

What's the price of this build?


----------



## Hollowway (May 7, 2016)

big_aug said:


> What's the price of this build?



I'd rather not say in here, other than to say it's totally reasonable. He's a super easy guy to talk with. Tom Drinkwater works with him a lot, so that should give you an idea. (Cuz Tom is awesome.) If you don't want to talk with him directly, you can check this link, as this might be exactly what your looking for: http://bit.ly/4kb77v


----------



## RLG167 (May 7, 2016)

Are you just doing a clear coat to keep the natural finish?


----------



## Slunk Dragon (May 7, 2016)

Sweet mother of god, how have I missed this thread??? This guitar has so much that I'd love out of an ERG Explorer! And that pairing of woods is fantastic.


----------



## big_aug (May 7, 2016)

My god the secrecy with people and their guitar purchases. What is the big deal? Did he give you such a substantial discount that you can't talk about it because he doesn't people trying to leverage that for their own discount?

I'm not interested in contacting the builder and wasting their time on something I'm not even seriously considering at the moment. I'm curious. If the price was right, that MIGHT spark my interest in contacting them.

Anyways, looks nice. Overpriced as .... though.


----------



## downburst82 (May 7, 2016)

big_aug said:


> Anyways, looks nice. Overpriced as .... though.




Ya for sure he should have just ordered one of those other better value black limba, Burl and Pale moon ebony custom fanned 8 string explorers...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 7, 2016)

subbed...

sweet build


----------



## A-Branger (May 7, 2016)

that headstock needs a binding. Cant leave it out after doing the whole body and neck


----------



## Hollowway (May 7, 2016)

big_aug said:


> My god the secrecy with people and their guitar purchases. What is the big deal? Did he give you such a substantial discount that you can't talk about it because he doesn't people trying to leverage that for their own discount?
> 
> I'm not interested in contacting the builder and wasting their time on something I'm not even seriously considering at the moment. I'm curious. If the price was right, that MIGHT spark my interest in contacting them.
> 
> Anyways, looks nice. Overpriced as .... though.



Lol, but did you click my link? Click my link. That's the whole reason I responded to your question! 

So, this one came out to like 1/2 of the regular cost or something like that, because Kevin posted the design on FB, and asked if anyone wanted to be the Guinea Pig and be the first one. So I jumped on immediately (again, because I know Tom trusted him, and it's an 8), and got it. So ya, I did get a sweet deal. But honestly, I can't quote you directly on what these would cost if you asked for a build, other than to say that it would be a very reasonable value, as I expect it would fall under $3000. 

The secrecy is just that I don't know if Kevin is cool with me saying what the total was, since it's not his regular price. It's the prototype, and he had certain things he wanted to do for the purpose of being representative of a standard build. Like, we talked about it being a semi hollow with super cool sound holes, but decided against it, because it would be too unique to represent the model well. 

As an aside, many of us don't post what we're spending on guitars because a lot of luthiers don't have set prices. So we tell them what we want, and then they say what it would cost. Then, putting an actual price ends up turning into a debate about whether it was "worth it" or how it compares to others. Though, I think those days are coming to a close, as most luthiers are upfront about their pricing and options. So it's super easy to spec a build and figure out if you want to pull the trigger.


----------



## Hollowway (May 7, 2016)

Oh yeah, this is going to be a yellow to orange to dark red burst sort of look. This is what we're going for:


----------



## jwade (May 7, 2016)

I swear to Poseiden, if you paint over that limba, I will *cut* you. Straight up.


----------



## downburst82 (May 7, 2016)

Ya I love the colour on the front but I would leave the back natural 

Its in Delta JWade..we can go "persuade" fast to keep it natural (bring your stabbing knife!! )


----------



## A-Branger (May 7, 2016)

white pups right?..right?????


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 7, 2016)

I love how that headstock looks with the neck wood showing and being slightly bigger. If it's getting binding there too then that's pretty cool too, as it gives it a more unique shape and looks awesome on an 8 explorer, but otherwise it looks even more unique and cool to me.

Also lol at overpriced comment.  Downburst82 nailed it better than anyone else could've.


----------



## Hollowway (May 7, 2016)

No, we're doing black paint over the limba. I chose limba for the snappy, yet mellow tone.


----------



## Hollowway (May 7, 2016)

Lololololololol. Don be radicoolus! Of course the limba will be natural.


----------



## jwade (May 7, 2016)

Pretty excited for this. I think I'm very much of the same mindset as Fast Guitars. Modern versions of classic designs, so good.


----------



## RLG167 (May 7, 2016)

BlackMastodon said:


> I love how that headstock looks with the neck wood showing and being slightly bigger. If it's getting binding there too then that's pretty cool too, as it gives it a more unique shape and looks awesome on an 8 explorer, but otherwise it looks even more unique and cool to me.
> 
> Also lol at overpriced comment.  Downburst82 nailed it better than anyone else could've.



I can't read your comment not in Archer's voice lol


----------



## feraledge (May 7, 2016)

8 string with fanned frets, hardly a part of my world, but that is one hell of an explorer. Looking awesome. 

But, ya know, the unlisted price is probably way too much for _this_ absolutely unique, custom guitar!


----------



## big_aug (May 8, 2016)

downburst82 said:


> Ya for sure he should have just ordered one of those other better value black limba, Burl and Pale moon ebony custom fanned 8 string explorers...



It was a sarcastic remark because I couldn't get the actual price.  Clearly over your head as there was no price ever given.


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 8, 2016)

big_aug said:


> It was a sarcastic remark because I couldn't get the actual price.  Clearly over your head as there was no price ever given.


You forgot your sarcastrophes, silly goose.


----------



## InfinityCollision (May 8, 2016)

big_aug said:


> It was a sarcastic remark because I couldn't get the actual price.  Clearly over your head as there was no price ever given.



It was unreasonable of you to request the actual price in the first place. Giving out such information is frowned upon because prices can and do change, and Hollowway made a reasonable point about the discount he received. If you want an estimate then the best and only person to ask is the luthier, not one of their clients.


----------



## big_aug (May 8, 2016)

I paid $6000 for my Ken Lawrence. That gives someone some information to go on. Is it frowned upon for me to post that? I don't think so. 

I think people just don't want to say how much they are paying for their own self interest, embarrasment, shame, rationalization, etc. Not a good idea to be honest about how much money you spent when you want to try and flip it for profit or get all your money back in the future. Perhaps you don't want to say you spent so much on a guitar. 

What you've said is just excuses. Did the builder require an NDA? If not, it's perfectly fine to share the build cost. If you don't want to do it, then say so. Don't hide behind bull.... excuses like protecting the builder.

I don't want an estimate or price quote for a build. I was curious how much the build cost. If it was something that sounded good to me, that gets the builder on my short list when I order another guitar in the future. Then I'll get an accurate price quote from them. If I didn't like what I heard, then I wouldn't waste my time. Its that simple. It was supposed to be a quick question and answer. 

"Hey man. Cool guitar. How much did that build cost?"

"Yea, man. Its bad ass. It was $XXXX. Very reasonable. I got a discount because it was an experimental build the luthier wanted to do. Well worth it with or without the savings. Check them out."

"I'll do that for sure. Thanks."

That's how the conversation is supposed to go.


----------



## feraledge (May 8, 2016)

^ This is an internet forum, the stuff doesn't go away and builders or dealers reasonably would prefer that you not post a price unless they have it listed publicly. 
That's not excuses, it's just being understanding. We all want stuff to work out with dealers and builders so the whole world doesn't need to know if you get better pricing than someone else. No one wants to have to uphold a deal they gave whoever for whatever reason. 
And did you try to PM the OP? Just because he's not posting the price in the thread doesn't mean it's top secret or anything.


----------



## big_aug (May 8, 2016)

feraledge said:


> ^ This is an internet forum, the stuff doesn't go away and builders or dealers reasonably would prefer that you not post a price unless they have it listed publicly.
> That's not excuses, it's just being understanding. We all want stuff to work out with dealers and builders so the whole world doesn't need to know if you get better pricing than someone else. No one wants to have to uphold a deal they gave whoever for whatever reason.
> And did you try to PM the OP? Just because he's not posting the price in the thread doesn't mean it's top secret or anything.



The price a luthier gave to one person doesn't give someone power over that luthier or make them uphold that same offer. Any legitimate business would just say that price isn't available as it was a one time promotional offer or something like that. The price is the price. Quality builders set their price. They aren't going to negotiate it with random buyers on the internet. They might have a small amount of wiggle room that they'll use if you push them for a better price, but good builders have no need to charge any less than their quoted asking price. There are usually many people happy to pay whatever the price would be. The same goes for any larger brand custom shop stuff.

Anyways, Ive said what I have to say. Clearly my view is a minority view so I won't bother anymore. I'll expect no response or similar responses in the future when I ask this question. I was just surprised to see such secrecy and reluctantance. It doesn't make sense to me on a mostly anonymous forum, but clearly people have their own motivations. If the builder required an NDA or something like that, then Id understand it. That said, I now know what to expect from people here and probably elsewhere.


----------



## Hollowway (May 9, 2016)

Yeah, I agree with you, with respect to the prices. I firmly believe that luthiers should have set prices, and not haggle with customers, because that always makes room for bad feelings. In this particular situation, I'm just not sure a Kevin wants me to talk about the final price, because it's completely irrelevant to any future purchases. If he sees this and wants to talk dollars, I'm totally cool with it. But otherwise I'm in agreement with you. It's nice to know the actual cost of guitars. There's no real reason to not publicly talk about them, unless an individual doesn't want to for personal reasons.


----------



## big_aug (May 9, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I agree with you, with respect to the prices. I firmly believe that luthiers should have set prices, and not haggle with customers, because that always makes room for bad feelings. In this particular situation, I'm just not sure a Kevin wants me to talk about the final price, because it's completely irrelevant to any future purchases. If he sees this and wants to talk dollars, I'm totally cool with it. But otherwise I'm in agreement with you. It's nice to know the actual cost of guitars. There's no real reason to not publicly talk about them, unless an individual doesn't want to for personal reasons.



For the record, I'm sure this explorer will be well worth it.


----------



## feraledge (May 9, 2016)

To be clear, I'm just talking about being respectful of someone else's wishes, it's not an indication of how I conduct business myself. Hell, for the books I print and sell I've gone as far as breaking down their cost in public! I just know that's not how everyone works.


----------



## A-Branger (May 9, 2016)

too much talk not enough pics


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 14, 2016)

Update! Kevin said the painter wasn't super happy with the buffing job, so he's going to respray it, and then buff again. But it's looking awesome!


----------



## Bdtunn (Jul 14, 2016)

Daaaaannnngggggg!


----------



## Miek (Jul 14, 2016)

I was just wondering about this the other day too.


----------



## RLG167 (Jul 15, 2016)

Damn! Incredible! I was actually just going to write a post and ask about this lol


----------



## MoonJelly (Jul 15, 2016)

I love how much Limba pops with clear on it.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jul 15, 2016)

Goddayum Jesus F'n Christ! O_O


----------



## big_aug (Jul 15, 2016)

RLG167 said:


> Damn! Incredible! I was actually just going to write a post and ask about this lol



Haha I was thinking about this guitar the other day too. I almost ordered a 6 string version a little while back but had to put it on the back burner.


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 16, 2016)

daaaaaaaaam


----------



## feraledge (Jul 17, 2016)

I am feel some serious relief knowing I wasn't the only one thinking about this. I had no electricity for four days and it like came over me: I wonder how Hollowway's explorer is coming along right now...


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 17, 2016)

Haha, well, I was among those who was wondering, but it's just about out of paint, and soooo close now!


----------



## RLG167 (Jul 17, 2016)

I still want to see how that 2 bolt design will work out on an 8 string, this should be cool


----------



## RLG167 (Jul 29, 2016)

So...update?


----------



## Grif (Jul 30, 2016)

He's already made at least one eight string with this very same bolt system


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 5, 2016)

Should be here soon! He emailed me a couple of days ago. No new photos, but I'll keep you guys posted!


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 8, 2016)

Update! Pretty much done! He's going to have it reviewed, and then it's off to me! Whoohoo! I gotta say, if it plays even half as good as it looks, I'm in for a real treat.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 8, 2016)

<3 <3 <3 that guitar is pure sex


----------



## Mattykoda (Aug 8, 2016)

Damn that's a beast!


----------



## MoonJelly (Aug 9, 2016)

truly lovely.


----------



## jephjacques (Aug 9, 2016)

That thing is bonkers and i mean that in the best possible way


----------



## Bdtunn (Aug 9, 2016)

WOW!!


----------



## big_aug (Aug 9, 2016)

Looks awesome. The burst isn't blended very well behind the bridge though. Looks like it's outlined instead of a nice transition. That's nitpicking. It just popped out when I looked at it though.

Very cool.


----------



## TedEH (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm sad that the "holy" smiley thing doesn't work anymore, cause it's the only appropriate response. That looks insaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanely good.


----------



## RLG167 (Aug 14, 2016)

Daaaamn!


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 14, 2016)

You guys, Kevin has another one of these that the original client has backed out of. I'm not 100% sure if it's still for sale (it was as of earlier today), but get on FB or contact him in some way. It's not the same specs or finish, but it's a flamed maple top and brown stain. And....only $1500! I'm trying to resist buying that one too, since it's such a killer deal. Someone get it and stop me!


----------



## Miek (Aug 15, 2016)

dude you need to hire me as your guitar tester, like how kings had taste testers to make sure things weren't poisoned. i'll make sure your guitar are fully sick


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 15, 2016)

Miek said:


> dude you need to hire me as your guitar tester, like how kings had taste testers to make sure things weren't poisoned. i'll make sure your guitar are fully sick



Hahaha, you might be on to something - not so much a tech, more of a safety measure!


----------



## RLG167 (Aug 15, 2016)

Stupid question, but does it come with a case? I don't think you'll be able to find an 8-string Explorer case anywhere!
*Edit* Rondo Music (Agile) makes a case to fit their 8 string Explorer that may actually work


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 15, 2016)

Yeah, he said it would, so presumably he's got one for it.


----------



## jeremyb (Aug 15, 2016)

OHHH MANNN!!!! That thing is freakin amazing!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 15, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> You guys, Kevin has another one of these that the original client has backed out of. I'm not 100% sure if it's still for sale (it was as of earlier today), but get on FB or contact him in some way. It's not the same specs or finish, but it's a flamed maple top and brown stain. And....only $1500! I'm trying to resist buying that one too, since it's such a killer deal. Someone get it and stop me!



i like yours better...especially the fret board, but the other one is still a killer looking axe and at a bargain if it plays as nice as it looks.


----------



## RLG167 (Aug 15, 2016)

I have a few friends in prog bands who use 8 strings, I told them about this. Mainly because if one of my friends buys it, I'll get to try it out


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 15, 2016)

Sorry bro, I dig the brown better :0


----------



## RLG167 (Aug 15, 2016)

I think if the burst wasn't as sharp it would look a bit cleaner. It looks great now, just my 2c


----------



## jwade (Aug 16, 2016)

Definitely need a video of this thing in action!


----------



## androidkaita (Aug 17, 2016)

Hey guys! I just demoed the other model (the one currently for sale for $1500) and it's amazing.

Here's the video of me testing it out:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dL3mK56qI7g&feature=youtu.be


----------



## big_aug (Aug 17, 2016)

If it were a 6 I would snag it no doubt


----------



## MoonJelly (Aug 18, 2016)

If I _had _$1500 to spend, it'd already be mine. What a deal, man. And there's nothing I dislike about it.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 18, 2016)

RLG167 said:


> I think if the burst wasn't as sharp it would look a bit cleaner. It looks great now, just my 2c



Bursts come out funky in photos a lot of times, so it might be more subtle. I'll let you guys know when it comes in.


----------



## Cloudy (Aug 23, 2016)

Paul didn't have enough time for me to pop over and see your build Holloway but I got to try the other explorer 8 he made with the red matte flamed maple top, pretty great instrument. Build quality is solid.


----------



## RLG167 (Sep 8, 2016)

Any update yet? Did you receive it?


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 8, 2016)

RLG167 said:


> Any update yet? Did you receive it?



Si, senor! http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?p=4641068


----------

